# Seattle Area: "Don't drink and Fly"



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

> *MUSEUM OF FLIGHT
> HOPS & PROPS-AN ELEGANT MICROBREW TASTING EXPERIENCE (Featured Event) *
> February 22, 2003
> Time: 7:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m.
> ...


Contact me @ [email protected] if you plan on attending..we'll hook up.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Do we know which breweries will be represented? $45? I try to hit the brewfest in Portland each summer. No free tastes, but entry is free. Buy tokens and mug. 80 or so breweries. Just curious about what that's all about up there in Seattle. TIA.


----------

